# Pages d'administration pour Bewan Combo R2



## MACYSTE (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'essaye sans succès d'installer le Modem Bewan Combo R2 sur mon G5 Quad pour remplacer le modem-routeur Bewan 800. Une fois installé je veux ajouter un Routeur Trendnet 4 ports Gigabite et, enfin utiliser mes deux sorties Ethernet Gigabite de mon G5. Mais je n'arrive pas à accéder aux pages d'administration du Modem pour modifier le VPI et VCI !!! Donc pas de connexion internet. Question: Faut-il désinstaller complètement le modem-routeur avant d'installer le nouveau 
Modem Combo R2 ? Toutes vos réponses seront les bien venus 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

Bienvenue 
pas besoin de créer deux discussions 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h01 ----------

De mémoire tu accède a ces appareils via une adresse http dans ton navigateur non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h03 ----------

http://www.bewan.fr/produit.php?page=produit&parm1=bwa-combor2


----------

